# Topics > Toys > Radio-controlled toys (RC toys, R/C toys) >  RC Minis, RC versions of WowWee robots, WowWee Group Limited, T.S.T. East, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Manufacturer - WowWee Group Limited

Home page - wowwee.com/rc-minis

----------


## Airicist

WowWee RC Mini MiP, Mini MiPosaur and Mini Robosapien review

Published on Apr 22, 2016




> Today we review the RCMini or RC Minis line from WowWee. These are simple RC versions of some of your favorite WowWee robots.
> 
> The RC Minis can be found online for about $15
> 
> Here is more info -
> Your favorite robot characters are back in a pint-sized package! These award-winning robot companions feature a remote control and glowing LEDs. Drive them in a straight line or spin them around! Collect them all!
> 
> Pick up MiP, MiPosaur or Robosapien in Mini RC form

----------

